# Falcons Rise Up!



## red neck richie (Jan 5, 2018)

Rise Up! Are y'all fair weather fans ready to jump on the band wagon yet? Or are you gonna wait another 27 years to watch the armature team in town play a meaningful game. I'm just saying its funny how the support is round here.


----------



## tcward (Jan 5, 2018)

Couple of thoughts....the NFL can crash and Go Gurley!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2018)

Hope we are hitting on all cylinders tomorrow. Go Falcons


----------



## MOTS (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Falcons!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 5, 2018)

Couldn't care less about the coons or any other NFL teams.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

I have followed the Falcons since there first season. I think Norb Heckler or something like that was the first coach. Tommy Nobis was the only player that was worth a hoot. I have no confidence on them doing anything. I have already seen them blow 2 SB chances.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 5, 2018)

Go Falcons. Don't have alot of confidence in this years team. Offense is just off - but I wish them the best. Maybe they will get it together tomorrow night.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 6, 2018)

Offense is close to clicking 
D is playing really well 
Kicking game is solid 

Hope we ruin their Rams party !


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2018)

Falcons suc


----------



## bullgator (Jan 6, 2018)

If the NFL folded and they all had to go get regular jobs, it would be fine with me.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2018)

Go Falcons


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2018)

Gonna watch at least the 1st half.
Hopefully, got a date with a wood duck at dawn.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 6, 2018)

Looking good so far


----------



## GA native (Jan 6, 2018)

I have been a lukewarm Falcons fan all my life. I remember the gritz blitz. Billy white shoes Johnson. Steve Bartkowski. I saw the Falcons play at Fulton County Stadium. They got stomped into the mud by the Cowboys.

I lived in Colorado Springs when Dan Reeves took the coons to the Superbowl. I laughed my butt off at the whipping the donkeys laid on them.

But I truly got on the bandwagon with coach Mike Smith. He's the only coach in Falcon history to break .700. That come from behind victory against da Bears, with 8 seconds on the clock, made me a believer.

And I got off the wagon at the beginning of this season. Once the NFL wises up, and sacks Goodell, I might come back.

Dilly Dilly!


----------



## Big7 (Jan 6, 2018)

Well.. They just OWNED the #1 offense.

And if you don't pull for the home team, you suck!


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 6, 2018)

Falcons RISE UP again! What a game by the defense. The offense made just enough plays against a good defense. Great team win. On to philly next week. By the way the wagon has left the station. All you doubters and fair weather fans its too late. What do Falcons do? Falcons RISE UP.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 6, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Falcons RISE UP again! What a game by the defense. The offense made just enough plays against a good defense. Great team win. On to philly next week. By the way the wagon has left the station. All you doubters and fair weather fans its too late. What do Falcons do? Falcons RISE UP.



Yeah.. D played good, as usual.

So did the O, as usual. Out scored the #1 offense
2:1.

Come on Philly! They will get a whoopin' too.. 

And.. Don't forget the best kicker since
Morton!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2018)

Our defense was lights out. Got to figure out a way to turn some of these fgs into tds. 

Go Falcons!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 7, 2018)

Love me some Birds!

Rise up, Falcons!!!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2018)

Yall getting set up.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 7, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Yall getting set up.



You did too and we still pulled for you. 

Just as soon beat Bama' tho'.. 

GO FALCONS!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2018)

Big7 said:


> You did too and we still pulled for you.
> 
> Just as soon beat Bama' tho'..
> 
> GO FALCONS!



I learned as yute, don't waste your life on the Falcons.


----------



## Coenen (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm mad about something to do with the NFL...but I don't quite remember what... my knee is bugging me in this cold weather though...  

Since my Packers are out, I will remain seated, with seatback and tray table in their full upright and locked position, and my arms and legs fully inside the vehicle until The Falcons bandwagon comes to a complete stop. They played really well last night, maybe the best I've seen them this season. If they're going to play their best ball, this is the time to do it. We'll see who they get next week.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 7, 2018)

Coenen said:


> I'm mad about something to do with the NFL...but I don't quite remember what... my knee is bugging me in this cold weather though...
> 
> Since my Packers are out, I will remain seated, with seatback and tray table in their full upright and locked position, and my arms and legs fully inside the vehicle until The Falcons bandwagon comes to a complete stop. They played really well last night, maybe the best I've seen them this season. If they're going to play their best ball, this is the time to do it. We'll see who they get next week.



Dilly Dilly going to Philly. I like are chances with Wentz out. Not impressed by Foles. I agree with you it was one of their better game's especially on defense and special teams. But not their best game that was against the Packers.


----------



## Coenen (Jan 7, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> Dilly Dilly going to Philly. I like are chances with Wentz out. Not impressed by Foles. I agree with you it was one of their better game's especially on defense and special teams. But not their best game that was against the Packers.


Not bad! One good troll deserves another! Dilly, dilly! 

Respectfully, I disagree. A complete performance in January for any team will always trump a win in September. Ironically, since both teams finished 3rd in their divisions, The Pack will play The Falcons again next season. Seems we can't get away from Atlanta and Seattle here in recent years. We've matched up a TON.


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 8, 2018)

Rise Up and head back to the Superbowl to finish where we left off!!


----------



## HD28 (Jan 8, 2018)

bullgator said:


> If the NFL folded and they all had to go get regular jobs, it would be fine with me.



This!!!

The National "Thug" League can go away for all I care!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 11, 2018)

Go Falcons!!!!!!!!!!!!! Give Eagles rest of the season off!!!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 11, 2018)

Ima tellin ya, you're being set up....


----------



## brownhounds (Jan 11, 2018)

No confidence after the Mickey Mouse play calls in their last super bowl appearance. A cave man could've finished that game with a win. Plus..... the NFL can kiss my ice.  I'd rather hit my nuts with a rubber hammer than pay money to watch a bunch of flag protesting millionaires.


----------



## Coenen (Jan 11, 2018)

sea trout said:


> Go Falcons!!!!!!!!!!!!! Give Eagles rest of the season off!!!!


Something like that. That old hoodie fall apart on you yet? You gonna retire it if they finally close the deal this season?



Patriot44 said:


> Ima tellin ya, you're being set up....


 You know that only one team gets to win it all, right?


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 12, 2018)

Coenen said:


> Something like that. That old hoodie fall apart on you yet? You gonna retire it if they finally close the deal this season?
> 
> You know that only one team gets to win it all, right?





I was born here and have spent most of my adult life here and if I have learned just one guarantee in life, it is the Falcons will blow it. Been doing since I can remember...


----------



## Coenen (Jan 12, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> I was born here and have spent most of my adult life here and if I have learned just one guarantee in life, it is the Falcons will blow it. Been doing since I can remember...


Such are the trials and tribulations of being a sports fan in Atlanta. We can't control the outcome, we can only watch. Even if they do end up blowing it, there's always next year. 

In the meantime, I'm going to find some good company, grab a frosty beverage or two, and enjoy what they've got going.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 12, 2018)

Coenen said:


> Such are the trials and tribulations of being a sports fan in Atlanta. We can't control the outcome, we can only watch. Even if they do end up blowing it, there's always next year.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm going to find some good company, grab a frosty beverage or two, and enjoy what they've got going.



Rise up! Dilly Dilly we will beat philly. Its better to have love and lost than to have never loved at all. Our next two games will be in domes.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 12, 2018)

Any time we beat Philthadelphia is s good day. Go Birds  -the Falcon birds.


----------



## Resica (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Eagles!!!


----------



## Big7 (Jan 13, 2018)

Falcons are favored by 3 or so.

GO FALCONS!



_*And.. Yeah, they just went to the west coast and destroyed
the #1 O, 2:1.*_


----------



## Big7 (Jan 13, 2018)

Here's the major pics.

http://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/...rt-picks/bab3ddd0-457f-4d8e-bbf9-b089a46e80d6


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 13, 2018)

Big7 said:


> Here's the major pics.
> 
> http://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/...rt-picks/bab3ddd0-457f-4d8e-bbf9-b089a46e80d6



Atlanta needs to keep getting better each game of the playoffs if they want to keep going further. Good thing going for 'em is their will to somehow find a way to survive with a win lately so hope their momentum continues. 

Go Falcons!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 13, 2018)

Getting ready to rumble . . . 



http://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/...-kickoff/4b0a0f99-a363-4afb-900c-02504732f242

FALCONS VS. EAGLES: ATLANTA'S PLAYOFF INACTIVES AND STARTERS ANNOUNCED PRIOR TO KICKOFF 

Posted 1 minute ago










Published on Jan 12, 2018

Time = 46-seconds 

 




Published on Jan 13, 2018

Time = 38-seconds


----------



## JHannah92 (Jan 13, 2018)

Foles is stinking it up thus far. Bogus PI penalty keeping this drive alive.


----------



## glynr329 (Jan 13, 2018)

Who is calling the plays for the Falcons. Horrible


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 13, 2018)

Falcons making Foles look like Tua Tagovailoa


----------



## Resica (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Birds!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 13, 2018)

Eagles O man handling Falcons D, unfortunately.


----------



## glynr329 (Jan 13, 2018)

They deserve to lose surprised they got this far.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 13, 2018)

This ain't over.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 13, 2018)

It is now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2018)

That wasted pass to the end zone on first down was beyond stupid. Why would you not run a play to get more time of the clock. Even if it had been complete Philly would have had over a minutes with two TO's to beat of tie them. Stupid.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 13, 2018)

Typical falcons suc


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2018)

But it is the Falcons why one anyone expect any difference. They will most likely not make the playoff again in the next 5 years.


----------



## Coenen (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## glynr329 (Jan 13, 2018)

Play calling is horrible


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 13, 2018)

We have the worst OC in the nfl.


----------



## srb (Jan 13, 2018)

0/7

Under 20 Scored
Over   20 Scored

10 /0

Seems close for the Year)()()


----------



## Big7 (Jan 13, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> Typical falcons suc



go dawgs always find a way to cave in the end too..


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 13, 2018)

Yup play calling was bad. I never thought I would say I miss Shanahan but that was pretty generic.


----------



## Duff (Jan 13, 2018)

That was terrible. Eagles may be the worst team to make a Championship game

Pulling for the stinky aints


----------



## fullstrut (Jan 13, 2018)

What a Joke! Typical Falcons . Oh well Turkey season is up next.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 13, 2018)

Big7 said:


> go dawgs always find a way to cave in the end too..



What’s your point? Bet the Dawgs win a nc before the falcons win a sb


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 13, 2018)

Sarkisian makes Shanahan look like a genius


----------



## tcward (Jan 13, 2018)

Falcons fold like a cheap tent....wish the whole NFL would.


----------



## tcward (Jan 13, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> What’s your point? Bet the Dawgs win a nc before the falcons win a sb



Ain’t that the truth!


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 13, 2018)

tcward said:


> Falcons fold like a cheap tent....wish the whole NFL would.



If you bought a cheap tent you wouldn't be that upset if it folded. Its when you buy an expensive tent and it folds that makes you angry.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2018)

I will bet that Vandy wins a NC before the Falcons win a SB. They are the Falcons, they are the butt of more jokes than the guy walking into a bar.


----------



## tcward (Jan 13, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Ima tellin ya, you're being set up....



Lol!!!


----------



## tcward (Jan 13, 2018)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Atlanta needs to keep getting better each game of the playoffs if they want to keep going further. Good thing going for 'em is their will to somehow find a way to survive with a win lately so hope their momentum continues.
> 
> Go Falcons!



Wrong!


----------



## fullstrut (Jan 13, 2018)

Lol.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 13, 2018)

Big7 said:


> This ain't over.





Big7 said:


> It is now.


----------



## brownhounds (Jan 13, 2018)

I tried telling y'all in the excuses for Uga loss post. The play calling is and was terrible. Let the QB call the plays and Uga wins a national championship and the falcons still have a shot. 

There is some dirty money somewhere.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 13, 2018)

Sports are really beginning to look crooked . Now way play calling can be that stupid in the NFL . That last  series was unbelievably stupid. 
In the other game, NE was playing tight then All the calls started going their way . Especially on special team plays . Ring a bell GA fans?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 13, 2018)

The play calling sucked the whole season. It took a year to get used to Shannahan’s system and it ended up working in his second season That’s not going to be the case with Sark. He sucks


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 13, 2018)

x2, Falcons need a new more NFL experienced, more NFL successful OC. 

Gotta score to win, but Atlanta could not score in the 2nd Half & surprising the defense did not have a better game. 

Strange how the opposing underdog wins with a backup QB & 2 turnovers but also won in most stats categories. 

Maybe they never got over problems & distractions of those not standing for the national anthem. 

Maybe they never got over losing in last season's Super Bowl.  

Despite making it to the playoffs, very underwhelming, disappointing season for the Falcons.


----------



## kevincox (Jan 13, 2018)

3darcher said:


> Sarkisian makes Shanahan look like a genius



No doubt. The last 4 downs were the worst play calling I've seen in my life. 2 nd to what we saw by Ga in 4th Qtr and that's saying something. LoL


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2018)

Go Falcons


----------



## DannyW (Jan 13, 2018)

Same old Falcons...if they ABSOLUTELY need 1-2 yards...4th down, end of the game....whatever...they have no answer.

The last play...yeah, Julio fell and then got mugged and raped, but even if Julio had caught that ball, and he SHOULD have caught that ball, he would still have been out of bounds when he came down. Watch where his toes land on the replay.

Hang at least 1/2 of that one on Matt Ryan...and I am a Matt Ryan fan. He should have thrown that one more iside so that IF Julio had caught it, he would have landed in-bounds.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 14, 2018)

tcward said:


> Lol!!!



I tried to tell em, the Falcons suck and Matt Ryan sucks even more.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 14, 2018)

I don't think Falcons will win anything with Matt Ryan as quarterback never thought he ever had the it factor. Don't like to degrade anyone but with all the marbles on the table he always chokes.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 14, 2018)

Well there they go again same thing!!!!!!! 
Go Falcons next year!!!!!!!!!!!
I agree with other post on here I'd love to see a new and improved OC this year!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter922 (Jan 14, 2018)

The play calling against the eagles was pathetic at best. That being said Julio is NOT and elite receiver he can't beat double and drops the ball to much. A new OC is not likely the answer but Sark never should have been hired and should be let go TODAY.. We need corners, O linemen, a more consistent #1 receiver and likely a QB.. So does every other team..


----------



## Coenen (Jan 14, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


> The play calling sucked the whole season. It took a year to get used to Shannahan’s system and it ended up working in his second season That’s not going to be the case with Sark. He sucks


Shanahan's system has an identity. His offense is going to run the ball, or pass near the line of scrimmage until the defensive look gives them the opportunity for a downfield shot. Is Sark's system even a system? What do they do? A lot of the plays worked, but it didn't seem like they existed in the context of anything greater. The talent is there on the field, but there was no continuity from play to play and drive to drive.


kevincox said:


> No doubt. The last 4 downs were the worst play calling I've seen in my life. 2 nd to what we saw by Ga in 4th Qtr and that's saying something. LoL


Atlanta seemed to forget about Tevin the way UGA forgot about Sony. Agreed that the last 4 downs were clown shoes. There's no way in the world that those were the 4 "Best" plays in the Falcons' book. Ironically, the rollout on 4th down was the only call that I agreed with. What the heck were they even doing on 1st and 2nd? 

I feel for you guys.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 14, 2018)

I heard earlier this morning from a New York friend of mine that Atlanta was going to hire "Linda Lovelace" as their new Offensive Coordinator as she can help the Falcons from not choking during most every game !!!!!  

One thing for sure, if Mickey Mouse, Donald Duck, Elmer Fudd, or even Goofy called the offensive plays, they would be better than the current OFFENSIVE COORDINATOR IDIOT that calls them!!!!!  The entire Owner and management of the Falcons are just a bunch of TOTAL IDIOTS IN MY OPINION.  

I was in Houston last year during the SUPERBOWL and NOBODY THERE BELIEVED THAT ATLANTA COULD BE SO STUPID AND TOTALLY CHOKE THE WAY THAT THEY DID.

As I sat in my front row First Class seat (the ONLY seat that I could book because of time limit factors etc), I laughed to myself as I watched basically an entire plane-load of Falcons fans boarding for the trip back home to Atlanta while moaning and groaning as they walked down the aisle to their seats.  My thoughts at the time was they should have saved their money instead as this was nothing new as the Atlanta Falcons just choked once again !!!!!   

There was practically no noise on this flight from Houston back to Atlanta either.      

I WAS NOT THERE TO ATTEND THIS GAME EITHER AS I WAS THERE BECAUSE OF THE FUNERAL OF MY TEXAS GIRLFRIEND INSTEAD.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 14, 2018)

It's not Ryan or Jones or anyone else.

Falcons have had some of the best players at all positions over the years. Same for Hawks, Flames, Thrashers, etc..

It is the state jinx. 

Think about it.

Braves won one championship.

They ALL get a good run (most years) then choke.

I will continue to pull for the Falcons just like I
have since I was old enough to know what's up.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 14, 2018)

Big7 said:


> It's not Ryan or Jones or anyone else.
> 
> Falcons have had some of the best players at all positions over the years. Same for Hawks, Flames, Thrashers, etc..
> 
> ...



The good news is we can go to bed at halftime on a work night because we already know the outcome...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 14, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> The good news is we can go to bed at halftime on a work night because we already know the outcome...



yes you can. even with julio the ga sux curse permeates him. its awful. sabbath elfiiiislayersux.  RDT.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2018)

I was just sitting there watching the end of the game, and as they were making that last drive, I told my wife I was just waiting on the stupid play that would end it. Then it happened they had the ball 1st and goal on the 9. Any other team with that much time left on the clock would have ran the ball a play or two to get some time off the clock. Then they throw a nearly uncatchable ball into the corner. Until they a new OC, I am done with them and I have followed them since 1966 or 67, whatever the first year was.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 14, 2018)

^^^^    66..

I was three.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2018)

Hunter922 said:


> The play calling against the eagles was pathetic at best. That being said Julio is NOT and elite receiver he can't beat double and drops the ball to much. A new OC is not likely the answer but Sark never should have been hired and should be let go TODAY.. We need corners, O linemen, a more consistent #1 receiver and likely a QB.. So does every other team..



Julio had an off year but he is still one of the top 2 or 3 receivers in the league.


----------



## Coenen (Jan 14, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I was just sitting there watching the end of the game, and as they were making that last drive, I told my wife I was just waiting on the stupid play that would end it. Then it happened they had the ball 1st and goal on the 9. Any other team with that much time left on the clock would have ran the ball a play or two to get some time off the clock. Then they throw a nearly uncatchable ball into the corner.


Right? A running play there forces Philly to use their last timeout. (Oh, by the way...)Coleman was averaging almost 8 yards per carry. They had two timeouts of their own, which meant literally the whole playbook was open. Bad ball. Shovel pass. Bad Ball. Receiver falls down. Game over. A ridiculous sequence with the game on the line.

No rub/short crossing routes? No quick slant? No toss sweep? No back shoulder throw at the pylon? I don't know if Ryan does the back shoulder thing much, but with WR's like Julio and Sanu they should be killing teams with that sort of stuff. Aside from the final play, it didn't look to me like they ran anything that they were actually good at down there. Sark needs to get into his head that professional ball isn't about surprising the opponent with the unexpected, it's about out-executing the opponent. I wouldn't be surprised if they show Sark the door, quite frankly. Maybe they'll jump in on trying to grab Mike McCoy, Uncle Arthur has the cash, and it's not like staff contracts go against the cap. 

TD and his staff need to bring them a couple more pieces as well. Their draft should look kind of like: 
Guy who hits the QB. 
Guy who keeps the QB from getting hit. 
Guy who can catch the ball from the slot. 
Another guy who keeps the QB from getting hit. 
Guy who helps in the running game.(D-line or Backer)
Guy who might hit the QB. 
Guy who keeps the QB from getting hit. 
Maybe late flyers on a speedy WR or RB that could field punts and help on special teams.

JMO.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 14, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I was just sitting there watching the end of the game, and as they were making that last drive, I told my wife I was just waiting on the stupid play that would end it. Then it happened they had the ball 1st and goal on the 9. Any other team with that much time left on the clock would have ran the ball a play or two to get some time off the clock. Then they throw a nearly uncatchable ball into the corner. Until they a new OC, I am done with them and I have followed them since 1966 or 67, whatever the first year was.



X2


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 14, 2018)

How come you can never tell what kind of Falcon team is going to show up for the game yet you’ve got New England who stands a good chance of repeating as Super Bowl Champions. They seem to be there close every year and the Falcons never seem to be able to perform at that same level consistently. Been let down by the Falcons too many times to count.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 14, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> The good news is we can go to bed at halftime on a work night because we already know the outcome...



Baaaaaahhhhh ha ha ha...this is what I'll do from now on!

I should just stop watching football....the refs put me in  a bad mood....I eat junk and get fatter.......then I'm dissapointed.....Why am I continuing to do this to myself??


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2018)

sea trout said:


> Baaaaaahhhhh ha ha ha...this is what I'll do from now on!
> 
> I should just stop watching football....the refs put me in  a bad mood....I eat junk and get fatter.......then I'm dissapointed.....Why am I continuing to do this to myself??



I can turn a game on that is in progress that doesn't involve the Falcons or the Bulldogs, and have no preference, as soon as I decide who I am gonna pull for that team goes right down the drain. Has happened 100's of time. I am a jinx.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 15, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I can turn a game on that is in progress that doesn't involve the Falcons or the Bulldogs, and have no preference, as soon as I decide who I am gonna pull for that team goes right down the drain. Has happened 100's of time. I am a jinx.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 15, 2018)

Im thinking you started pulling for the Saints with about 12 seconds to go last night. 

Cue the "Minnesota Miracle".


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 19, 2018)

With OC Sark coming back for a 2nd season, reckon Falcons mgmt. are expecting future improvements similar to Shanahan's 2nd season. 



http://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/...ll-of-us/58a86e85-54d4-4058-a9a2-d2792a431afb 

*Dan Quinn says Steve Sarkisian coming back; Falcons' offensive struggles 'on all of us'* 



> “I know your first question, and I’m not even going to wait for it,” Quinn said early in the press conference. “Yes, Sark is coming back in 2018.
> 
> “And we’ve done this dance before. Back in 2016, I stood in front of you and we had some conversations about Kyle Shanahan.





> “To examine what was wrong with our scoring is not an indication on one play-caller or on one player,” Quinn said. “It’s on all of us. There’s plenty of plays Sark would like to have back. There’s some throws that Matt [Ryan] would like to have back. I’m sure there’s some drops from our receivers, our tight ends and our running backs that they would like to have back. And myself, some calls that I would like to have back.
> 
> “But, placing blame on one person would be wrong in this instance. And so, for me, I wanted to make sure the way we’ll get better is our execution. And, at times, we under-executed and didn’t come through when we needed to.”


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 20, 2018)

Just say he’s coming back Quinn.
We don’t need all that gobbly gook.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2018)

Even is you have execution, you need the right play and right scheme called to give your players a chance to execute. With a chance to go to the conference Championship game, the Falcons did neither of those and if Sark cant produce in that situation, he needs to go.


----------



## Coenen (Jan 20, 2018)

Twiggbuster said:


> Just say he’s coming back Quinn.
> We don’t need all that gobbly gook.


Coach speak, man. They all do it. If you haven't heard Belichick's presser from yesterday, it's hilarious.



KyDawg said:


> Even is you have execution, you need the right play and right scheme called to give your players a chance to execute. With a chance to go to the conference Championship game, the Falcons did neither of those and if Sark cant produce in that situation, he needs to go.


The other guy gets paid too. Sometimes you just get beat. That said, they need to establish a more clear identity on offense. To me, they had a good thing going when the offense ran more through their running backs. It seemed to help open up everything they wanted to do with their pass catchers.


----------

